# Who is the breeder that makes all the Wössner crosses?



## kentuckiense (Aug 14, 2006)

Google didn't yield much information. Any ideas?


----------



## silence882 (Aug 14, 2006)

Franz Glanz of Unterwossen (sp?), Germany. I believe Olaf is the man to ask about him.

--Stephen


----------



## kentuckiense (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I recognize the name.


----------



## Jmoney (Aug 14, 2006)

I don't know what Wossner stands for, but the names are stupid and unimaginative. Nothing kills a great primary hybrid more than one of these idiotic names. Imagine if he got to PEOY first--Wossner Sandroth.


----------



## Stephan (Aug 15, 2006)

Dude

Ahh say Dude

Learn some German and learn some tolerance while you're at it oke: 

A Rose by any other name, etc -  

Stephan


----------



## paphjoint (Aug 15, 2006)

Nothing to do with tolerance - calling them all wössner is just as ugly as can be - and surely is lacking imagination !!! but we already have had this discussion before!! Wössner sucks!!


----------



## Stephan (Aug 15, 2006)

Sadly, I agree regards the boring nature of the naming but then again how many Paph Mishtawayawininiwak's can we have?

Cheers
Stephan


----------



## labskaus (Aug 15, 2006)

I think Franz puts a lot of imagination into his crosses and doesn't want to waste much energy on the names. And then, you need a lot of imagination to find clever names for your crosses when the number exceeds 100 or so.

People who prefix their crosses In-charm or Booth to the dozen aren't better, but you always know who made the cross (registered, at least).

Who of the famous breeders keeps or kept inventing imaginative, funny, clever or just beautiful and fitting names for his crosses, after he named some after his wife and all of his progeny?
My feeling is that most of the better names are from amateur breeders who do just a handful of crosses in their lifetime. And spend all the years they wait for their cross to flower thinking of a good name for it. In the meantime Franz Glanz is running a business.

Best wishes, Carsten


----------



## kentuckiense (Aug 15, 2006)

To be totally honest, I'd much rather have the entire Glanz family, extended family, friends, neighbors, and local transients than a bunch of 'Wössner _species1/species2_' names.


----------



## littlefrog (Aug 15, 2006)

I don't know... My memory buffers are completely filled with paph crosses already, so I kind of appreciate the tips on parentage in "Wossner Kolosuk". I agree that it isn't all that elegant a name, but I can remember it.


----------



## silence882 (Aug 15, 2006)

My two cents!

He's a prolific breeder, which we need more of if we're ever gonna get a good idea of the breeding characteristics of the species. And he did make the crosses first, so he can name them however he'd like.

My only objection is with the newer species. For example, of the 8 currently registered helenae primaries, 6 of them start with Wossner. He was one of the first to illegally obtain the species, so he's the first to bloom many of the hybrids. This is unfair to breeders who would like to play by the rules, however absurd they may find them.

--Stephen


----------



## Paphman910 (Aug 15, 2006)

silence882 said:


> My two cents!
> My only objection is with the newer species. For example, of the 8 currently registered helenae primaries, 6 of them start with Wossner. He was one of the first to illegally obtain the species, so he's the first to bloom many of the hybrids. This is unfair to breeders who would like to play by the rules, however absurd they may find them.
> 
> --Stephen



I heard the same thing from many people.

Paphman910


----------



## Heather (Aug 15, 2006)

I think we have a great community here, we have some really interesting members who are pretty high up in the eschelons of Paph. growing, but boy, I sure wish some of the people we don't have as members would pop in every now and then and speak up and tell us their side of things. 

I know, I'm terribly nosey, aren't I?


----------



## kentuckiense (Aug 15, 2006)

To give Mr. Glanz some credit, I feel his naming style has improved. More recent crosses have deviated from the normal formula. Stuff like 'Wossner Butterfly' that could have easily been 'Wossner Vietmali.'


----------



## labskaus (Aug 15, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> To give Mr. Glanz some credit, I feel his naming style has improved. More recent crosses have deviated from the normal formula. Stuff like 'Wossner Butterfly' that could have easily been 'Wossner Vietmali.'



Apart from the Wössner prefix, which I take as a way of advertising, he shows the occasional glimpse of humour with his names: Wössner Armeregina is funny because it is that combination of the two parents which you find so boring (armeniacum x victoria-regina), but translated it means "poor Regina". That is a name with imagination.

So, who of the frequent breeders come up with intelligent, meaningful or funny names all the time? Mr. Booth made Stoned Susan, but that was a one-timer, wasn't it?


----------



## Heather (Aug 15, 2006)

labskaus said:


> So, who of the frequent breeders come up with intelligent, meaningful or funny names all the time? Mr. Booth made Stoned Susan, but that was a one-timer, wasn't it?



I don't recall who made the cross (and I know you all are going to be convinced I am totally *obsessed* with this hybrid but) I always thought Paph. Stone Addict should have been Stoned Addict.


----------



## paphjoint (Aug 15, 2006)

silence882 said:


> My two cents!
> 
> My only objection is with the newer species. For example, of the 8 currently registered helenae primaries, 6 of them start with Wossner. He was one of the first to illegally obtain the species, so he's the first to bloom many of the hybrids. This is unfair to breeders who would like to play by the rules, however absurd they may find them.
> 
> --Stephen


 
Couldn't agree more !!! At that time among paphs enthousiast we even asked ourselves which plant was introduced first ? The hybrid or the specie - 

I once asked Franz why he named his hybrid in this horrible way and he just laughed and said it was easier for him to remember the name of the crosses that way- now what is there to say?


----------



## slippertalker (Aug 15, 2006)

This discussion is pretty much a tempest in a teapot. If you make a cross you can name it anything you want, and Mr. Glanz has done so for his own reasons. Just as irritating to some of you are the "Brother" phalaenopsis, and "Acker's" phrags and many more. Just deal with it, and move on......
Crosses are named after places, things, people, cats, dogs, and every other noun or adjective you can think of......


----------



## kentuckiense (Aug 15, 2006)

slippertalker said:


> This discussion is pretty much a tempest in a teapot. If you make a cross you can name it anything you want, and Mr. Glanz has done so for his own reasons. Just as irritating to some of you are the "Brother" phalaenopsis, and "Acker's" phrags and many more. Just deal with it, and move on......
> Crosses are named after places, things, people, cats, dogs, and every other noun or adjective you can think of......


I think everyone in the thread realizes that Mr. Glanz is free to name his hybrids whatever he wants. However, we are still free to discuss them.


----------



## PHRAG (Aug 16, 2006)

Seriously, where does it end? When someone names a cross Paph Go****yourself or Phal Screwpresbush? Not that anyone would. Nevermind.


----------



## Heather (Aug 16, 2006)

I think it is important to have an identifying cultivar name for your crosses, but I would put a lot of thought into one and make sure that it was something fitting of me, and my plants.


----------



## ORG (Aug 16, 2006)

Really a curious discussion about the naming of hybrids.
The nursery of Franz Glanz is in Unterwössen, a small village in the south of Bavaria near the border to Austria. The short name for this village is Wössen and the name of his nursery is Wössner Orchideen. So it is normal that the hybrids which are created in this nursery have also the name Wössner as the first word.

Best greetings 

Olaf


----------



## Kyle (Aug 16, 2006)

It is a pretty common practice, other nurseries that do it include,

Brother, Sogo, I-Hsin, In Charm and Taisuco. Many others...

Kyle


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 16, 2006)

And I think Kew has the final say as to whether a name is appropriate or not...


----------



## paphjoint (Aug 16, 2006)

Initially the thread was about "uglyness" within the paph hybrid naming customs - but it seems that we can't get to a consensus about this 
and that's ok with me 
At the bottom line it should be quite easy to see that adding wossner as a prefix for every primary hybrid is just for commercial purposes and obviously a lack of imagination - honestly if we had the choice would you prefer wossner rothsand to Prince edward of york ?


----------



## Heather (Aug 16, 2006)

paphjoint said:


> honestly if we had the choice would you prefer wossner rothsand to Prince edward of york ?



No.


----------



## littlefrog (Aug 16, 2006)

I'd rather have the plant than a good name for the plant...


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 16, 2006)

Names of plants always pose problems for some people....I don't know how many orchid names have turned me off because they were named after political figures I did not/do not care for....However, should a paph end up with one of these awful names, I wouldn't refuse to grow it just for the name, if I was otherwise interested. For some people a name is a serious matter...one grower told me that he had a customer who would never buy a Ho Chi Minh.....his family was from South Vietnam, and still harbored resentment. Some growers can make a lot of crosses and still come up with consistently good names...was it Wilson who came up with all those native American names for his complex paphs? Take care, Eric


----------



## bench72 (Aug 16, 2006)

a delenatii by any other name would smell as sweet....


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Aug 16, 2006)

I don't even want to take a side on hybrid names...I'm still too stubborn with species names to get involved. I agree with the Wossner Rothsand, as I prefer PEOY much the same way I prefer the name tigrinum over markianum.

Paph. Screwpresbush does have a nice ring to it...may have to name a hybrid here soon...or Paph. Bush's Quagmire.

Jon
________
FORD DLD ENGINE PICTURE


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 16, 2006)

paphjoint said:


> At the bottom line it should be quite easy to see that adding wossner as a prefix for every primary hybrid is just for commercial purposes and obviously a lack of imagination - honestly if we had the choice would you prefer wossner rothsand to Prince edward of york ?


Not taking sides here, but it is not obvious to me that there is a lack of imagination in using Wossner in the name. What it shows me is a person who likes where he is and uses the name to identify himself and his work.

For the PEOY question, I don't care what the name is. If I really like the flower, I'll buy it if I can afford it.

Names can be fun, but fun isn't everything.


----------



## Heather (Aug 16, 2006)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> Paph. Screwpresbush does have a nice ring to it...may have to name a hybrid here soon...or Paph. Bush's Quagmire.
> 
> Jon



For whatever reason, I feel that would have to be one pathetic Paph.


----------



## Mycorrhizae (Aug 16, 2006)

I think it has already been registered as the result of (Paph. Cheney's Arrogance x Paph. Rumsfeld's Ambition)


----------



## kentuckiense (Aug 16, 2006)

Mycorrhizae said:


> I think it has already been registered as the result of (Paph. Cheney's Arrogance x Paph. Rumsfeld's Ambition)








*drum-after-joke thing*


----------



## Jmoney (Aug 17, 2006)

I suppose since the RHS is the de facto authority on registration, they can deny obscene names. Whether or not you care what a plant is called is your business, just as it is my opinion that these commercial prefixes are stupid. But I guess at 12 bucks or whatever a pop, all these "advertisements" probably comprise some fixed source of income. If it's your proprietary advanced breeding line, it's one thing, but to bastardize a perfectly good PRIMARY hybrid because your country doesn't adhere to CITES leaves much to be desired in my book. too bad so sad...whatever


----------



## bench72 (Aug 17, 2006)

Jmoney said:


> I suppose since the RHS is the de facto authority on registration, they can deny obscene names.



hmm... then I guess someone better breed Paph philippinense with Paph insigne... coz when mine flowers... I'm calling it -

Paph Phil McRotch

either that or 

Paph Phil Me Up!


----------



## littlefrog (Aug 17, 2006)

Phil McCrackin

A cross I've wanted to make for naming alone, mastersianum x Beatrice. I'd call it Master Beats.


----------



## Jmoney (Aug 17, 2006)

there does exist an Lc. Jack Off (Jack Cole x Elizabeth Off).

Franz Glanz x Stoned Susan anyone?


----------

